# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  giúp e!!!

## phuonganh2012

cả nhà ơi!!! giúp e với!!! e bị mất đĩa main rồi! ai có driver main này không cho e với đc hok??? hoặc ai có cách tìm trên mạng không giúp e với!!!! main e nè: n4- ibfgl v1.3 
( e dân gà nên cũng chẳng bít có phải đây là tên main ko nữa- e lấy đĩa dos đọc tên main nó bảo thế ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## b5fixel

đây là chương trình dò tìm driver cho máy của bạn trong trường hợp bạn không biết tên thiết bị cụ thể , từ đó giúp cho những bạn nào bị mất đĩa driver có thể dựa vào đó để lên web của nhà sản xuất download về 



> http://rapidshare.com/files/116535911/driver_detective.rar


chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## trananh607

bạn ơi cái này không phải rùi bạn àh 
bạn vào đây http://www.download.com.vn/more+software+tools/5790_cpu_z_1_45.aspx
down cái này về cài lên rùi chọn cái thẻ mainboar
chụp cái hình nên thì mọi người sẽ dễ dàng tìm driver cho bạn đó

----------


## GemMylove

bạn vào download.com.vn ấy trong đó cũng có đó bạn ạ!

----------


## anhhailua

*???*

bạn có thể cho mình đường link vào nơi dowload không?? mình vào tìm mãi mà không được ah

----------


## daocba

bạn phải nói là main đó hiệu gì gigabye, asus hay focom.....? mới tìm đc chứ

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

đây là thông tin máy e đó. các bác giúp e nha
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
các bác ởi ời! đó là thông tin máy e đố! ai bít thỳ gúp e với nha. e lang thang trên inter net 2 ngày trời rùi mà tìm chẳng tìm đc cái gì cả. giúp e chi tiết 1 chút nhé. e không phải là dân công nghệ nên cũng khôgn bít nhìu về mạng lắm

----------


## goldenfalcon

anh vuduc 89 ơi ời!! anh là sinh viên năm thứ 3 của dh thái nguyên khoa cntt ah???
e cũng vậy nè ! nhưng năm 1 thui nên e gà lem'! anh giúp e với nha.hỳ

----------


## bigrat96

nếu bạn có trên yahoo thì bạn ra luôn đi .mình tìm giúp cho : ym của mình : tuanthiem_vn2812

----------


## quanganhaq

bạn down tại đây.sau đó chạy phần mềm này.và post các ảnh chụp của nó lên cho mọi người xem

----------


## Binhboong92

bị mất driver hok nhất thiết phải cài lại driver cũ....bạn có thể tìm những driver khác cho máy của bạn ( có thể tót hơn driver hiện tại của bạn).....bạn vào http://download.com.vn để tải về.......

----------

